# George and his Rosette!



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Here he is  Will post a full update later, it has been mad, was like having Brad Pitt with us lol


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a star. He looks like a real pro.

I was at the Studland Country Fair over the bank holiday. I didn't get to the show till mid afternoon so missed the Best Puppy, Best Bitch etc catagories and end up with Best like their Owner 

Me and Millie came 2nd (yay!), but oh boy did I get lots of people wanting to come and talk to us afterwards. All soooooo smitten with Millie. So I guess thats what you mean about having Brad Pitt with you, I had Angelina Jollie   D


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh so cute!!! What a clever and completely gorgeous pup! 
X


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> What a star. He looks like a real pro.
> 
> I was at the Studland Country Fair over the bank holiday. I didn't get to the show till mid afternoon so missed the Best Puppy, Best Bitch etc catagories and end up with Best like their Owner
> 
> Me and Millie came 2nd (yay!), but oh boy did I get lots of people wanting to come and talk to us afterwards. All soooooo smitten with Millie. So I guess thats what you mean about having Brad Pitt with you, I had Angelina Jollie   D


Have you got a photo of the two of you??! Did you get a rosette?! Well done!
X


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG George! Gorgeous, gorgeous George! 

I'm bursting with pride so heaven only knows how you must be feeling Jayne!

Karen xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Bless little George sitting so nicely with his rosette!! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

GG is famous .... Ahh Jayne I love the pics ... 

Where was GG from, was it Sylml cockapoo..his coat is lovely? He looks so soft and cuddly, Would you go there again maybe for a number 2 cockapoo? not that I am rushing you ... but I must admit I can imagine you having two, you are so into GG.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh bless him! Well done George!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> GG is famous .... Ahh Jayne I love the pics ...
> 
> Where was GG from, was it Sylml cockapoo..his coat is lovely? He looks so soft and cuddly, Would you go there again maybe for a number 2 cockapoo? not that I am rushing you ... but I must admit I can imagine you having two, you are so into GG.


Yes he is from Sylml, and although I am very happy with him I wouldn't get number 2 from there.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

How on earth did you get him to sit like that, and smile?? No way would Luna do that!! Congratulations Jayne and Gorgeous George!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Brad Pitt????? Don't you mean Gorgeous George (Clooney)???????


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> How on earth did you get him to sit like that, and smile?? No way would Luna do that!! Congratulations Jayne and Gorgeous George!!


Very simple, George loves the camrera for some reason! He had loads of phots taken by strangers at Burghley and everytime he either sat or stood and posed lol Going to get him a press agent


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Brad Pitt????? Don't you mean Gorgeous George (Clooney)???????


Oh yeah


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Me me me me me me me - I'm a press agent ( well I'm sure I could learn!)


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats to you both ,how amazing well done dx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Bless little George sitting so nicely with his rosette!! x


Lol thats exactly what i thought! What a lovely boy,just such a gorgeous colour! Well done GEORGE! X


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thanks x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh those pictures are lovely, he looks like he's really having a good time and so proud of himself. I told you you would need a cockapoo sandwhich board lol x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh those pictures are lovely, he looks like he's really having a good time and so proud of himself. I told you you would need a cockapoo sandwhich board lol x


yep you were so right


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done George!! (and Jayne!), Max likes to pose a bit too


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's boys for you !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww so adorable!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thankyou x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

well deserved, :congrats: GG


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well done George!! x


----------

